# What Is It? - #83



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

Today's WII is made of iron, measures approx. 10" in length and was patented in 1873.



*WHAT IS IT? *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2014)

A hole punch, like for a belt?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

Not a hole punch, no - though it does sort of look like one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2014)

Something like a C-clamp, to hold an object you're working on?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2014)

A tool used to insert a ring in a bull's nose.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Something like a C-clamp, to hold an object you're working on?



Nope, it's not a C-clamp.



Falcon said:


> A tool used to insert a ring in a bull's nose.



Ouch! 

No, sorry, but interesting guess ...


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2014)

A crimping tool


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Today's WII is made of iron, measures approx. 10" in length and was patented in 1873.
> 
> View attachment 6214
> 
> *WHAT IS IT? *



Looks like that screw on the handle adjusts it to what ever size of a "stud"?  Like a button thing for Levi's or other clothing?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

Falcon said:


> A crimping tool



No, but you're getting warmer ...



nwlady said:


> Looks like that screw on the handle adjusts it to what ever size of a "stud"?  Like a button thing for Levi's or other clothing?



Nothing to do with studs - get your mind out the gutter, will ya'?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

Something used to press jewelry wires?  Like for earrings?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Something used to press jewelry wires?  Like for earrings?



Nope, not a jewelry press ... but you're getting warmer ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

I think someone already guessed a nose-ring press, owee!

Something to set a diamond?  Like in a ring?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I think someone already guessed a nose-ring press, owee!
> 
> Something to set a diamond?  Like in a ring?



Nope, not a diamond-setter, sorry ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

Is it maybe for art?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Is it maybe for art?



No, not for art - you're getting colder ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

The buttons that you press together rather that sew on? Like snaps are put together that way.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> The buttons that you press together rather that sew on? Like snaps are put together that way.



Woo, it's getting _chilly_ in here - much cooler ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

For shoe or boot hooks?  A tool used by shoemakers.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> For shoe or boot hooks?  A tool used by shoemakers.



Ice is forming on my beard ... ositive:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh man, hope I'm wrong, but it's not a dental tool for fillings, or caps.  I don't think they had those back then.  But that's my guess  I mean a tool to press them in place.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh be quiet, you're just frigid, LOL!!


----------



## Ina (Mar 31, 2014)

Could it be for making bullets?


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 31, 2014)

A tool to bend leather or to fold it?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh man, hope I'm wrong, but it's not a dental tool for fillings, or caps.  I don't think they had those back then.  But that's my guess  I mean a tool to press them in place.



Ouch again! 

No, not a dental tool.



Ina said:


> Could it be for making bullets?



It's not a bullet press or mold, no, but good guess!



Mirabilis said:


> A tool to bend leather or to fold it?



No, although I admit it _does_ look like a leather punch ...


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 31, 2014)

hmm a pitter?  Something that takes out olive pits?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2014)

Farm tool for putting barbs in a wire fence.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> hmm a pitter?  Something that takes out olive pits?



Not a pitter, sorry ...



Falcon said:


> Farm tool for putting barbs in a wire fence.



No, but getting slightly warmer ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

I fishing weight squeezer together??  Those little balls you press together to weight down the line, and bait?


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 31, 2014)

An embosser


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 31, 2014)

is it a riveter ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I fishing weight squeezer together??  Those little balls you press together to weight down the line, and bait?



It isn't a split-lead squeezer, no ...



Mirabilis said:


> An embosser



Not an embosser ...



Happyflowerlady said:


> is it a riveter ?



Not a riveter ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

an old-fashioned nostril holder together for swimming underwater.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> an old-fashioned nostril holder together for swimming underwater.



LOL - nope ...

*[HINT]* * *Tool for a tool* * *[/HINT]*


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 31, 2014)

A hot plate holder


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

So it "sets" another tool? Adjusts.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

Does it hold a wire of some sort in place while you twist or shape the wire into something?  I think it might have to do with horse-shoeing, so I'll say it makes the holes for the shoe nails.  But that wouldn't be a tool for a tool


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 31, 2014)

...a device for applying tags to animal's ears?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2014)

For setting the kerf on a wood saw ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2014)

A saw blade tightener?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

Falcon said:


> For setting the kerf on a wood saw ?



*DING! DING! DING!

We have a winna' !!! *

*Falcon* has correctly identified this WII as a *saw set*, a device that sets the angle on a wood saw's teeth. You would place the tool over alternate sets of teeth and squeeze the handle, "setting" the tooth, then flip the saw over and do the remaining alternate teeth.

*Congratulations *to *Falcon* and excellent answers everyone - thanks for playing!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh congrats Falcon, and thank you Phil, man you can pick the stumpers!!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

Sheesh...


----------



## Mirabilis (Apr 1, 2014)

aww Congrats!  I wouldn't even know whether you eat a kerf...  I was never going to get there.  NEXT!!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 1, 2014)

Actually,  The "kerf"  is the width of the cut that the saw blade  makes in the wood.


----------



## Rainee (Apr 2, 2014)

Good on ya Falc .. thanks Phil for interesting items and tricky to guess ..


----------



## Phantom (Apr 2, 2014)

late again ......... I have one in my toolbox


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations Falcon, good job!!!  Thanks again Sifu for another interesting WII!


----------

